# Cute Puppy Videos



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a couple of links to some really cute maltese puppy videos on youtube.com. I put these in the training section of the forum because I wanted to point out the mommy(s) and older dogs teaching the puppies to mind their manners. If the breeders of these pups are members of this forum, I'd like to know who they are.

Here's the links: Weeks 4 and 5

weeks 7 & 8



Joy


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing I really enjoyed watching them


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband and I just watch and we really enjoyed it. 

Thanks for sharing

Lynda


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i loved that!!! i had to show my whole family. lol. do you have any videos of them more vocal?

cathy


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

It's been a while since I have logged on and I loved watching these. Thank you so much. What a pleasure!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those are adorable videos. There's nothing cuter than puppies.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Those are adorable videos. There's nothing cuter than puppies.[/B]


How cute! I just love how the mommy puts the pup in his place and starts cleaning him and the pup is like "this is alright"







Who wouldn't want a Maltese after seeing this! I'm just waiting to get done with work so I can go play with my Kosmo! Thanks for sharing!!

Gena


----------

